# CR1 Campy BB86 installation question



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

Just bought a CR1 frameset and am running Campagnolo. I also purchased the BB86 cups, but was wondering how people have installed theirs - dry or using something like Loctite 641?

Thanks!


----------



## lost (Jul 6, 2012)

I used Enduro bb86 bearings; they came in derlin cups. I applied a very, very thin layer of ptfe grease to the derlin cup area that makes contact with the bottom bracket of the frame. Nothing on the bearings that contact the cups. Lube on the bearing that contacts the spindle. Then I followed crankset install guide for lube points on crankset.
3500+ miles since install through rain, freezing temps, dust and races with no squeaks or problems. However, I did pull off the cranks around 2k to check and grease was everywhere it was suppose to be. I have loctite but I decided to see how a standard install would fair. Its not that difficult to pull the crankset off if I had problems.


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks lost...but Enduro does not make cups for Campy cranksets...must have been either SRAM or Shimano. I am looking for installation help related to the Campy BB86 cups.


----------

